# Socket 115X



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

So i want to buy a 1155 Socket I7 now my problem is my old processor is a 1156 but when i look at the socket itself it says its a 115X socket so shouldnt a 1155 socket also fit in there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model Number of the Mobo?
The 1155 CPU will not be compatible with a 1156 Mobo.


----------



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

I will make a photo when i can find the frigging camera D:


----------



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Here you are


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Thimo could you please post you full computer specs. Including motherboard make and model. Or if OEM the make and model.

Thanks,
Alt


----------



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

My processor: I7 -870 clocked at 2.93 GHZ
Graphics card: NVIDIA GTX 560 TI MSI twin frozr model
OCZ 650Watt power supply
2x G.Skill RIpjawz X 4 GB 
Corsair H80 cooler(When returned from factory cause it was broken! Lame)
Brand of mobo is Microstar
Model: MS7658 V1.0


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The bit where you see '115X' stamped into the metal is not the socket. It is only the CPU retainer (locking mechanism). The socket is unseen beneath the CPU (the flat bit encrusted with the old thermal compound).

In any case, a socket LGA 1155 processor will not mount on an LGA 1156 socket.


----------



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay... Thats sad  Intel is just ripping out all of your money by not being user friendly by using same sockets :\ About the thermal compound it will be removed and reapplied my watercooler broke within 2 months! I can freaking cry about it... Im now on a slow computer out of the icetime D:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Your motherboard is a Socket 1156, so you're limited to Socket 1156 CPU's and will have to check compatibility in your motherboard manual for future upgrades.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The performance difference will not be worth the price, will it perform better in benchmarks, yes, will you notice during normal use, probably not.


----------



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

At this moment it doesnt perform at all. It has no cooler so it will overheat :\


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Intel is not ripping us off. It will have been clearly labelled that you were buying an 1156 socket mobo therefore were limited to 1156 CPUs.


----------



## Thimo (Jul 1, 2012)

Its not an aftermarket mobo lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thimo said:


> Its not an aftermarket mobo lol


One of the many pitfalls of OEM PC's.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

OEM or aftermarket it should state in the manual the cpu it has or takes.


----------

